# Tv Midas modelo MD-TV21828 ultra slim no sintoniza



## juanfigue88 (Feb 18, 2013)

Colegas me a llegado esta tv que no sintoniza ningun canal...tiene osd no tiene video ni audio...mi principal sospechoso es el sintonizador...ET-6T5E-A09W algun caso similar les agradeceria su ayuda


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 18, 2013)

antes de cambiarlo re-graba la eeprom ,primero hace una copia ,por las dudas


----------



## fdesergio (Feb 18, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> antes de cambiarlo re-graba la eeprom ,primero hace una copia ,por las dudas



Daño comun en esos aparaticos chinos, la eeprom corrupta impide que el micro identifique el tuner y no puede direccionarlo correctamente, chauuuuuuuuu

a hacer lo que dice el Rey


----------



## juanfigue88 (Feb 19, 2013)

Procedi a desmontar el sintonizador,luego destape su interior encontrando todo arrumbrado,un cristal parece que tiene y en ese sector...ustedes que me recomiendan de lleno cambiar el sintonizador o primero la eprom colegas desde ya muchisimas gracias por la ayuda que me brindan siempre...cada dia trato de superarme y llegar a ser un profecional..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 19, 2013)

y si esta todo herrumbrado es porque le entro agua por la antena ,a cambiar el sintonizador y si no funciona haz lo de la eeprom


----------



## juanfigue88 (Feb 19, 2013)

Colegas procedi a desmontar el sintonizador..luego lo desarme y encontre su interior arrumbrado....tiene tipo un cristal en ese mismo lugar....ustedes que opinan cambio sin dudar el sintonizador o primero regrabo la eprom? Alze en mi galeria la foto del sintonizador en custion desde ya muchas gracias por la ayuda que cada dia me ayuda a superarme,y a adquirir mas experiencia



Voy a cambiarle el sintonizador....y les comento como me fue gracias por la ayuda


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 19, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:
			
		

> y si esta todo herrumbrado es porque le entro agua por la antena ,a cambiar el sintonizador y si no funciona haz lo de la eeprom



ya te conteste en el mensaje de arriba el #5
cambiar el sintonizador =si
regrabar la eeprom= primero probar con el sintonizador nuevo,*si no funciona si regrabar la eeprom*
si funciona, no toques mas nada


----------



## juanfigue88 (Feb 19, 2013)

Disculpenme se me subio dos veces el mensaje...cambio el sintonizador a ver que sucede....


----------



## juanfigue88 (Feb 25, 2013)

Ya solucione el problema que tenia con esta tv..  Le cambie el sintonizador y ahora funsiona al 100%...deduci que el otro sintonizador que se descompuso...fue porque le entro agua por la antena colegas muchas gracias por la costante ayuda que me dan...porque dia con dia voy ganando mas terreno en esto que me encanta gracias a ustedes...


----------

